# Online Game?



## KeyEvente (2. Mai 2014)

Grüße euch!,

in der letzten Zeit habe ich meine Kenntinisse über Java erweitert, doch habe ich eine Frage zu den Online Spielen bzw Online Anwendungen auf Andorid oder iOS etc.

Engines, wie libGdx, AndGame oder Unity bieten die Möglichkeit, eine App zu entwickeln ohne sich die Physik neu zu schreiben. Bei einem Singleplayer Spiel verläuft die Programmierung standard gemäß ab, doch wie sind online Spiele aufgebaut(wird überhaupt eine Engine benötig?) und besitzen die Firmen ihren eigenen Server oder leuft dies über Google? 

Ich meine hier, die online Spiele bei denen man ein Gebäude baut und eine bestimmte Zeit wartet und dann ein neues Baut etc.


MfG,

KeyEvent


----------



## Androbin (2. Mai 2014)

> ... doch habe ich eine Frage zu den Online Spielen bzw Online Anwendungen auf Andorid oder iOS etc. ...


Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und du Multiplayergames für Android machen willst,
dann wende dich besser an das Unterforum "Mobile Geräte" :toll:
Und noch etwas : Java nach Android nach iOS macht iOS :wuerg: JAVA aus Android aus iOS :toll:


----------

